# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Wynik rtg kregoslupa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Mam 20 lat i dostałam skierowanie na rtg kręgosłupa. Odebralam je dziś i jest opisane następująco: esowata skolioza ls, niespojony łuk kręgu s1, oraz wyrównanie szpary miedzytrzonowej l5-s1. Proszę o interpretację ponieważ bardzo się martwię, a wizytę mam dopiero za dobre  2 tygodnie. Z góry dziękuję !

----------

